# Solved: Ubuntu printing



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello,
Im very new to Linux (was having fun until now) and as a challenge I thought I would try and print from my Ubuntu Breezy GNOME laptop to my HP PSC 1210 USB printer attached to my WinXp Home desktop but its not easy!
I can ping the desktop from the laptop and have setup a Windows SMB printer using the IP of the desktop as the Host and the WinXP printer share name as the printer name. The username and password I assumed was for the desktop. But this spools the job to XP but nothing ever prints. I have to turn the printer off and remove the spool entry.
Ive tried various things since. Like installing HPlip (includes HPijs), Samba and the PPD driver file. Ive even tried removing Foomatic and installing the Linux printing service onto WinXP but unless Ive done something in doing so these methods did not work.
Does anyone have a proven method of getting this printing to work??

Thanks.


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Im using HPijs and Samba (which seems to work as I can see the XP shares) but I dont think the "Add Printer" dialog is building the correct DeviceURI in /etc/cups/printers.conf ie. smb://Guest[email protected]/Printer
What should the string be if I want to use XP login username "Guest" within the workgroup "WORKGROUP" with no password on a host Ive called DESKTOP (or should I use its IP) with an XP printer share name of "Printer"?
At present I can see the job being added to the Linux print queue then it appears in the XP print queue as "Remote downlevel document" but never prints. Documents print okay if I attach the printer directly to the Linux USB.


----------



## inspire (Nov 6, 2005)

go to google and search for 

"debian linux to windows printing"

and it's the fourth link down "Debian and Windows Shared Printing mini-HOWTO"

give that a shot and report back if it doesnt work :up:


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

What a procedure! I went through all these instructions but still get a windows print job called "Remote downlevel document" which says printing and the printer makes some noises but nothing prints. I have to turn the printer off and remove the job.


----------



## inspire (Nov 6, 2005)

On the Win XP machine, open printers and faxes, right click the icon for the
shared printer, select properties. On the ports tab of the properties dialogue
, select the port with the shared printer and deselect "Enable bi-directional
support". That should fix it.


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

I too were thinking it may be a Windows XP issue as Ubuntu spools and prints okay when the printer is connected directly.
I already have "bi-directional" enabled and the port it uses is USB001 - Virtual printer port for USB. I also have a DOT4-001 port.
Ive seen Windows linux printing support perhaps I need that?


----------



## inspire (Nov 6, 2005)

"I already have "bi-directional" enabled " disable it and see what happens.

insted of linux > windows printing how about using linux as a print server?


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Sorry inspire, I misread your previous post I will DEselect bi-directional tonight and let you know. Im quite hopefull too as I just found this statement on the web:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_3520
Thanks inspire.


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

That did the trick!! Thanks inspire!
Oh well, guess I learnt a lot in trying to fix it, so time not wasted.


----------



## inspire (Nov 6, 2005)

good to hear you got this fixed  :up:


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

A friend has the same problem but uses the print server "NetGear PS110" how would he do the equivalent bi-directional fix?


----------

